# I need 20 more of these



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Finished one up today. If I had one of these a week while the weather was nice, I'd be a happy painter working by myself.

House was stripped and sided w/HP. A couple before and a couple after.

Body is Miller Acri-Lite Velvet sheen. Trim is Miller Acri-Lite Satin sheen w/the high-performance colorants


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

looks good and clean:thumbsup:
is that black or dark green trim?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Thanks. It's dark brown trim to match the bark brown vinyl windows.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

one coat on the siding or two?:whistling2:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> one coat on the siding or two?:whistling2:


1/2 coat!

2 coats body and trim


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Look great man!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Looks good. Uploading the before and after photos to my website now. My kind of work. Those can be very lucrative. They should have had you trim out the vent over the garage IMHO. Also dont think much of Flat on Hardi-Plank.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

That looks great!!


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Looks good. Uploading the before and after photos to my website now. My kind of work. Those can be very lucrative. They should have had you trim out the vent over the garage IMHO. Also dont think much of Flat on Hardi-Plank.


I left the vent white on purpose. With the trimmed handrails and decorative doohickies on the front porch, I didn't want too much trim.

Body is Velvet sheen. I don't care much for a dead flat on the body either.

It's the same sheen you and I painted that that green house with. Remember that one? Let me refresh your memory. Does the guy on the ladder look sort of familiar? :whistling2:


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

Nice work - Van. Looks good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Pardon my ignorance, but what's with the vertical white lines in the before pics?


Nice looking work VanDamme.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

NO surprise to see great work coming from you. I just like seeing pics of that cool truck.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's with the vertical white lines in the before pics?


:blink:

It's caulking at the seams. Don't you do that?


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what's with the vertical white lines in the before pics?
> 
> 
> Nice looking work VanDamme.


This particular house has new Hardie Plank siding. So all the white vertical lines are caulking at the butt joints of the HP and at the corners. But, even if this was a repaint of existing siding, you'd still see all those vertical caulking joints after I got done prepping. I caulk like crazy! :thumbup:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

NEPS.US said:


> So surprise to see great work coming from you. I just like seeing pics of that cool truck.


You're surprised I do good work? So am I! LOL!


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

VanDamme said:


> You're surprised I do good work? So am I! LOL!


Sorry ---I meant "NO" surprise.... hahaha


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Your using that awful Miller paint, I sure it will fall off in a month or two.I didn't know you worked by yourself. It looks good.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

johnpaint said:


> Your using that awful Miller paint, I sure it will fall off in a month or two.I didn't know you worked by yourself. It looks good.


The only reason I use that crap is because it's cheap! $6-$7 bucks a gallon!

I change my phone number every 2 months, so I don't care about warranty problems. :thumbsup:

John....I'm currently working by myself, which I like for a change. Two of my last three employees started their own company, which is good.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I left the vent white on purpose. With the trimmed handrails and decorative doohickies on the front porch, I didn't want too much trim.
> 
> Body is Velvet sheen. I don't care much for a dead flat on the body either.
> 
> It's the same sheen you and I painted that that green house with. Remember that one? Let me refresh your memory. Does the guy on the ladder look sort of familiar? :whistling2:


The guy on the ladder looks scared.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

Woodland said:


> The guy on the ladder looks scared.


He was a shaker! Made me nervous Haha! Kidding.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Woodland said:


> The guy on the ladder looks scared.


Yeah he looks like he is peeking into the bedroom. lol


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Rcon said:


> :blink:
> 
> It's caulking at the seams. Don't you do that?


what eez caulk?


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> I caulk like crazy!


This is good practice, especially with the Hardiboard. Still, you are the strightes caulker I have ever seen.:notworthy:


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

TheRogueBristle said:


> This is good practice, especially with the Hardiboard. Still, you are the strightes caulker I have ever seen.:notworthy:


The siders that installed the HP did the caulking. That's why I said I could use 20 more of these easy houses. If it wasn't 98F when I painted, I'm not sure I would have even broke a sweat! Haha


----------



## boman47k (May 10, 2008)

House looks good. Ladder looks a little vertical. Is it attached at the top of the step ladder? Can't tell for the bushes. :jester:

Heheh, the guy does look like he is clinging to it to keep it from coming back away from the wall.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

boman47k said:


> House looks good. Ladder looks a little vertical. Is it attached at the top of the step ladder? Can't tell for the bushes. :jester:
> 
> Heheh, the guy does look like he is clinging to it to keep it from coming back away from the wall.


No.... separate extension ladder. I think I just caught Mike while he was still climbing or starting to descend.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

One I did across the street from the green house. Two former employees in the pic.


----------



## Scottclarkpainting (Jul 17, 2010)

We call caulking "gapping" in Australia


----------



## FoilEffects (Dec 19, 2007)

Job looks great! Have you ever used a paint simulator to show customers what there house would look like in specific colors? I used to use one made by Sherwin Williams (dont know if it is still available) and I think the cost was about $350-500 (dont remember) but I used to have a aluminum siding paint dept and that software landed me every job that I bid! To be able to go to there house with a laptop, small laptop (battery operated) color printer, and print there house in the colors they wanted so they could see it, then hand them a price slightly higher with a guarantee!:thumbup:

Once again GREAT LOOKING JOBS!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

VanDamme said:


> He was a shaker! Made me nervous Haha! Kidding.


 I can tell what he is thinking.. Something along the lines of f**&ing tree. :yes:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Scottclarkpainting said:


> We call caulking "gapping" in Australia


I bet you have a lot of different terms.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> I can tell what he is thinking.. Something along the lines of f**&ing tree. :yes:


Yeah.....we had a couple of f**&ing tress and a f**&ing trampoline in our way on that one.


----------



## VanDamme (Feb 13, 2010)

FoilEffects said:


> Job looks great! Have you ever used a paint simulator to show customers what there house would look like in specific colors? I used to use one made by Sherwin Williams (dont know if it is still available) and I think the cost was about $350-500 (dont remember) but I used to have a aluminum siding paint dept and that software landed me every job that I bid! To be able to go to there house with a laptop, small laptop (battery operated) color printer, and print there house in the colors they wanted so they could see it, then hand them a price slightly higher with a guarantee!:thumbup:
> 
> Once again GREAT LOOKING JOBS!


It's funny you mention that because it's something I've been wanting to do (but haven't) for some time now. There is an independent "painting" program that works pretty much like the benny moore and SW program. I don't have the link handy or I'd post it. The problem is, it pretty much works the same in that you need to select each area that you want a particular color applied.

It's something I could certainly do at home, but I think it might take too long at a customers residence?

Thanks for the compliments! But, these are just houses. That stuff you do is truly art! :thumbup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

VanDamme said:


> Yeah.....we had a couple of f**&ing tress and a f**&ing trampoline in our way on that one.


LOL I forgot about the trampoline.


----------

